# Bind 9.2.2-r3

## chris7ian

Hi @ all

Also wollt jetzt mal einen name Server einrichten (nur für Intern),

aber im syslog zeigt ehr mir immer das an:

```

Apr 28 18:17:47 thedamned named[1518]: starting BIND 9.2.2-P1

Apr 28 18:17:47 thedamned named[1518]: using 1 CPU

Apr 28 18:17:47 thedamned named[1520]: loading configuration from '/etc/bind/named.conf'

Apr 28 18:17:47 thedamned named[1520]: no IPv6 interfaces found

Apr 28 18:17:47 thedamned named[1520]: listening on IPv4 interface lo, 127.0.0.1#53

Apr 28 18:17:47 thedamned named[1520]: listening on IPv4 interface eth0, 192.168.200.130#53

Apr 28 18:17:47 thedamned named[1520]: none:0: open: /etc/bind/rndc.key: file not found

Apr 28 18:17:47 thedamned named[1520]: couldn't add command channel 127.0.0.1#953: file not found

Apr 28 18:17:47 thedamned named[1520]: dns_rdata_fromtext: db.127.0.0:3: near '3h': not a valid number

Apr 28 18:17:47 thedamned named[1520]: zone 0.0.127.in-addr.arpa/IN: loading master file db.127.0.0: not a valid number

Apr 28 18:17:47 thedamned named[1520]: dns_rdata_fromtext: db.192.168.200:3: near '3h': not a valid number

Apr 28 18:17:47 thedamned named[1520]: zone 200.168.192.in-addr.arpa/IN: loading master file db.192.168.200: not a valid number

Apr 28 18:17:47 thedamned named[1520]: dns_rdata_fromtext: db.thedamned.at:3: near '3h': not a valid number

Apr 28 18:17:47 thedamned named[1520]: zone thedamned.at/IN: loading master file db.thedamned.at: not a valid number

Apr 28 18:17:47 thedamned named[1520]: running

```

was kann das sein, was braucht ihr von mir noch???

Danke viel mals für eure Hilfe!

lg

christianLast edited by chris7ian on Thu Apr 28, 2005 12:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flubber

Ich habe den bind noch nicht von Hand konfiguriert, da kann ich nicht viel dazu sagen, allerdings scheint die Konfiguration völlig

daneben zu liegen. Am Einfachsten installierst Du webmin per emerge und konfigurierst damit. So mache ich das und es läuft problemlos.

Flubber

----------

## chris7ian

ich habs mit webmin versucht funzt nich so wie ich will...

braucht ihr meine zone files oder named.conf??

----------

## Deever

```
$ emerge unmerge bind

$ emerge djbdns
```

HTH! && Gruß,

/dev

----------

## chris7ian

lool dever du bist soo lustig *lol*

djbdns kommt nach bind zuerst will ich mal einen nameserver zum laufen bringen!

also will BIND verwenden, da alle Server in unserer Firma auf BIND laufen,

und ich das erstemal "ganz alleine  :Wink: " einen DNS server aufstzen muss!

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Es wird wohl tatsächlich am besten sein, wenn du hier mal deine named.conf und deine Zone-Dateien postest...

Mal sehen, ob ich - oder jemand anderes - damit was anfangen kann  :Smile: 

----------

## chris7ian

vi /var/bind/db.thedamned.at

```
$TTL 3h

thedamned.at. IN SOA test.thedamned.at. (

                        1       ; Serial

                        3h   ; Refresh nach drei Stunden

                        1h      ; Retry nach einer Stunde

                        1w      ; Expire nach einer Woche

                        1h )    ; Negative Caching-TTL von einer Stunde

;

; Nameserver

;

thedamned.at IN NS test.thedamned.at

;

; Adressen für kanonische Namen:

;

localhost.thedamned.at  IN A    127.0.0.1

test.thedamned.at       IN A    192.168.200.130

```

vi /var/bind/db.127.0.0

```

$TTL 3h

0.0.127.in-addr.arpa. IN SOA test.thedamned.at. (

                        1       ; Serial

                        3h      ; Refresh nach drei Stunden

                        1h      ; Retry nach einer Stunde

                        1w      ; Expire nach einer Woche

                        1h )    ; Negative Caching-TTL von einer Stunde

0.0.127.in-addr.arpa.   IN NS test.thedamned.at

1.0.0.127.in-addr.arpa. IN PTR localhost.
```

vi /var/bind/db.192.168.200

```
$TTL 3h

200.168.192.in-addr.arpa. IN SOA test.thedamned.at (

                        1       ; Serial

                        3h      ; Refresh nach drei Stunden

                        1h      ; Retry nach einer Stunde

                        1w      ; Expire nach einer Woche

                        1h )    ; Negative Caching-TTL von einer Stunde

;

; Nameserver

;

200.168.192.in-addr.arpa.       IN NS   test.thedamned.at

;

; Adressen zeigen auf kanonische Namen

;

130.200.168.192.in-addr.arpa.   IN PTR  test.thedamned.at

```

vi /etc/bind/named.conf

```
// BIND-Konfigurationsdatei

options {

 directory "/var/bind";           // Working directory

 };

zone "thedamned.at" in {

        type master;

        file "db.thedamned.at";

};

zone "200.168.192.in-addr.arpa" in {

        type master;

        file "db.192.168.200";

};

zone "0.0.127.in-addr.arpa" in {

        type master;

        file "db.127.0.0";

};

zone "." in {

        type hint;

        file "db.cache";

};
```

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Das sollte, glaube ich, so aussehen:

vi /var/bind/db.thedamned.at

```

$TTL 3h

@                      IN SOA test.thedamned.at. (

                        1       ; Serial

                        3h   ; Refresh nach drei Stunden

                        1h      ; Retry nach einer Stunde

                        1w      ; Expire nach einer Woche

                        1h )    ; Negative Caching-TTL von einer Stunde

;

; Nameserver

;

                         IN NS test.thedamned.at

;

; Adressen für kanonische Namen:

;

; localhost                    IN A    127.0.0.1 < Localhost hat hier nix zu suchen

; ausserdem NUR den Hostnamen OHNE Domainnamen hinschreiben:

test                    IN A    192.168.200.130
```

vi /var/bind/db.127.0.0

```
$TTL 3h

@                     IN SOA test.thedamned.at. (

                        1       ; Serial

                        3h      ; Refresh nach drei Stunden

                        1h      ; Retry nach einer Stunde

                        1w      ; Expire nach einer Woche

                        1h )    ; Negative Caching-TTL von einer Stunde

                        IN NS test.thedamned.at

; Und hier muss, soviel ich weiß, NUR die letzte IP-Stelle hin...

1                      IN PTR localhost.
```

vi /var/bind/db.192.168.200

```
$TTL 3h

@                     IN SOA test.thedamned.at (

                        1       ; Serial

                        3h      ; Refresh nach drei Stunden

                        1h      ; Retry nach einer Stunde

                        1w      ; Expire nach einer Woche

                        1h )    ; Negative Caching-TTL von einer Stunde

;

; Nameserver

;

                         IN NS   test.thedamned.at

;

; Adressen zeigen auf kanonische Namen

;

; Und wieder nur die letzte IP-Stelle...

130                    IN PTR  test.thedamned.at
```

So ungefähr sehen zumindest meine Zonen-Dateien aus...

Nur eines noch, wo ich mir nicht sicher bin:

```
@                      IN SOA test.thedamned.at. (
```

Bei mir steht neben dem Servernamen noch eine "E-Mail-Adresse" (Nur mit einem "." statt einem "@"):

```
@                      IN SOA test.thedamned.at. username.test.thedamned.at. (
```

Ich weiss allerdings nicht, ob das zwingend notwendig ist...

Zudem solltest du auch noch eine "db.localhost" haben, die in etwa dies enthalten dürfte/sollte:

```
$TTL 1D

@                       IN SOA  test.thedamned.at. username.test.thedamned.at. (

                                        2709200401      ; serial

                                        3H              ; refresh

                                        15M             ; retry

                                        1W              ; expiry

                                        1D )            ; minimum

                        IN NS           test.thedamned.at.

localhost.              IN A            127.0.0.1
```

Und ein entsprechender Eintrag in der named.conf sollte natürlich auch nicht fehlen:

```
zone "localhost" IN {

        type master;

        file "db.localhost";

};
```

 :Smile: 

Ich hoffe, dass dies einigermaßen hilft...

----------

## chris7ian

dann kommt das:

```

Apr 28 18:17:47 thedamned named[1518]: starting BIND 9.2.2-P1

Apr 28 18:17:47 thedamned named[1518]: using 1 CPU

Apr 28 18:17:47 thedamned named[1520]: loading configuration from '/etc/bind/named.conf'

Apr 28 18:17:47 thedamned named[1520]: no IPv6 interfaces found

Apr 28 18:17:47 thedamned named[1520]: listening on IPv4 interface lo, 127.0.0.1#53

Apr 28 18:17:47 thedamned named[1520]: listening on IPv4 interface eth0, 192.168.200.130#53

Apr 28 22:12:42 thedamned named[1339]: none:0: open: /etc/bind/rndc.key: file not found

Apr 28 22:12:42 thedamned named[1339]: couldn't add command channel 127.0.0.1#953: file not found

Apr 28 22:12:42 thedamned named[1339]: db.127.0.0:1: no TTL specified; using SOA MINTTL instead

Apr 28 22:12:42 thedamned named[1339]: dns_master_load: db.127.0.0:8: N.0.0.127.in-addr.arpa: not at top of zone

Apr 28 22:12:42 thedamned named[1339]: zone 0.0.127.in-addr.arpa/IN: loading master file db.127.0.0: not at top of zone

Apr 28 22:12:42 thedamned named[1339]: db.192.168.200:1: no TTL specified; using SOA MINTTL instead

Apr 28 22:12:42 thedamned named[1339]: dns_master_load: db.192.168.200:12: N.200.168.192.in-addr.arpa: not at top of zone

Apr 28 22:12:42 thedamned named[1339]: zone 200.168.192.in-addr.arpa/IN: loading master file db.192.168.200: not at top of zone

Apr 28 22:12:42 thedamned named[1339]: db.thedamned.at:1: no TTL specified; using SOA MINTTL instead

Apr 28 22:12:42 thedamned named[1339]: dns_master_load: db.thedamned.at:12: N.thedamned.at: not at top of zone

Apr 28 22:12:42 thedamned named[1339]: zone thedamned.at/IN: loading master file db.thedamned.at: not at top of zone

Apr 28 22:12:42 thedamned named[1339]: running
```

hmmm  :Sad: 

----------

## chris7ian

neuer status!!!!

```

Apr 28 18:17:47 thedamned named[1518]: starting BIND 9.2.2-P1

Apr 28 18:17:47 thedamned named[1518]: using 1 CPU

Apr 28 18:17:47 thedamned named[1520]: loading configuration from '/etc/bind/named.conf'

Apr 28 18:17:47 thedamned named[1520]: no IPv6 interfaces found

Apr 28 18:17:47 thedamned named[1520]: listening on IPv4 interface lo, 127.0.0.1#53

Apr 28 18:17:47 thedamned named[1520]: listening on IPv4 interface eth0, 192.168.200.130#53

Apr 28 22:22:27 thedamned named[1368]: none:0: open: /etc/bind/rndc.key: file not found

Apr 28 22:22:27 thedamned named[1368]: couldn't add command channel 127.0.0.1#953: file not found

Apr 28 22:22:27 thedamned named[1368]: dns_master_load: db.127.0.0:9: N.0.0.127.in-addr.arpa: not at top of zone

Apr 28 22:22:27 thedamned named[1368]: zone 0.0.127.in-addr.arpa/IN: loading master file db.127.0.0: not at top of zone

Apr 28 22:22:27 thedamned named[1368]: dns_master_load: db.192.168.200:13: N.200.168.192.in-addr.arpa: not at top of zone

Apr 28 22:22:27 thedamned named[1368]: zone 200.168.192.in-addr.arpa/IN: loading master file db.192.168.200: not at top of zone

Apr 28 22:22:27 thedamned named[1368]: dns_master_load: db.thedamned.at:13: N.thedamned.at: not at top of zone

Apr 28 22:22:27 thedamned named[1368]: zone thedamned.at/IN: loading master file db.thedamned.at: not at top of zone

Apr 28 22:22:27 thedamned named[1368]: running

```

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Hmm... Ich poste einfach mal meine Konfigs:

local.zone:

```

$TTL 1D

@                       IN SOA  babette-server.gamers. mr_maniac.babette-server.gamers. (

                                        2709200401      ; serial

                                        3H              ; refresh

                                        15M             ; retry

                                        1W              ; expiry

                                        1D )            ; minimum

                        IN NS           babette-server.gamers.

localhost.              IN A            127.0.0.1
```

127.0.0.zone:

```
$TTL 1D

@                       IN SOA          babette-server.gamers. mr_maniac.babette-server.gamers. (

                                        2709200401      ; serial

                                        3H              ; refresh

                                        15M             ; retry

                                        1W              ; expiry

                                        1D )            ; minimum

                        IN NS           babette-server.gamers.

1                       IN PTR          localhost.
```

gamers.zone:

```
$TTL 1D

@                       IN SOA  babette-server.gamers. mr_maniac.babette-server.gamers. (

                                        1104200501      ; serial

                                        3H              ; refresh

                                        15M             ; retry

                                        1W              ; expiry

                                        1D )            ; minimum

                        IN TXT  "Der Router"

                        IN NS   babette-server

babette-server          IN A            192.168.0.254

                        IN HINFO        "i586" "Linux 2.6"

; Hier folgen noch weitere Einträge, die aber ähnlich aussehen...

```

192.168.0.zone:

```
$TTL 1D

@                       IN SOA          babette-server.gamers. mr_maniac.babette-server.gamers. (

                                        2709200401      ; serial

                                        3H              ; refresh

                                        15M             ; retry

                                        1W              ; expiry

                                        1D )            ; minimum

                        IN NS           babette-server.gamers.

254                  IN PTR          babette-server.gamers.
```

named.conf:

```
 options {

    directory "/var/bind";

    listen-on port 53 { 192.168.0.254; };

    allow-query { 127.0/16; 192.168.0/24; };

    pid-file "/var/run/named/named.pid";

};

zone "." IN {

    type hint;

    file "root.hint2";

};

zone "localhost" IN {

        type master;

        file "named.local";

};

zone "0.0.127.in-addr.arpa" IN {

        type master;

        file "127.0.0.zone";

};

zone "gamers" IN {

        type master;

        file "gamers.zone";

};

zone "0.168.192.in-addr.arpa" IN {

        type master;

        file "192.168.0.zone";

};
```

Und diese Konfiguration läuft bei mir bestens...

----------

## Marlo

Und was sagt:

```

dig test.thedamned.at
```

Bei der Antwort müsste 

```
status: NOERROR
```

dabei sein.

Bei mir erscheint:

```
dig test.thedamned.at

; <<>> DiG 9.2.5 <<>> test.thedamned.at

;; global options:  printcmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NXDOMAIN, id: 59454

;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;test.thedamned.at.             IN      A

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:

at.                     10800   IN      SOA     ns9.univie.ac.at. domain-admin.univie.ac.at. 2005042802 10800 3600 604800 10800

;; Query time: 301 msec

;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)

;; WHEN: Thu Apr 28 20:28:30 2005

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 98

```

Also bist du noch nicht im Netz, wenn  test.thedamned.at wirklich ein Test ist.

----------

## chris7ian

das sollte zur zeit nur INTERN gehen! 

```

; <<>> DiG 9.2.3 <<>> test.thedamned.at

;; global options:  printcmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: SERVFAIL, id: 52844

;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;test.thedamned.at.             IN      A

;; Query time: 2 msec

;; SERVER: 192.168.200.130#53(192.168.200.130)

;; WHEN: Fri Apr 29 14:04:57 2005

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 35

```

----------

## Marlo

 *Quote:*   

> status: SERVFAIL

 

ist wohl nicht das was du brauchst.

----------

